# problem when installing using ports



## bsps (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi 
I face problem when installing the major of the port this error always show

```
Freebsd# make install
===>   autoconf-2.62 depends on executable: gm4 - found
===>   autoconf-2.62 depends on executable: help2man - not found
===>    Verifying install for help2man in /usr/ports/misc/help2man
===>   help2man-1.36.4_3 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/mach/Locale/gettext.pm - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/mach/Locale/gettext.pm in /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext
===>   p5-gettext-1.05_2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===>   p5-gettext-1.05_2 depends on shared library: intl - not found
===>    Verifying install for intl in /usr/ports/devel/gettext
===>   gettext-0.17_1 depends on package: libtool>=2.2 - not found
===>    Verifying install for libtool>=2.2 in /usr/ports/devel/libtool22
===>  Building for libtool-2.2.6b
CDPATH="${ZSH_VERSION+.}:" && cd . && /bin/sh /usr/ports/devel/libtool22/work/libtool-2.2.6b/libltdl/config/missing --run autoconf
autoconf: configure.in: No such file or directory
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/libtool22/work/libtool-2.2.6b.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/libtool22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gettext.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/help2man.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/autoconf262.
```

Can anyone help to solve this problem,?


----------

